# Getting Conditioned??



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi. The T4T ride is not an endurance ride. It is basically a long trail ride. I know several people that participated this year. As I understand it, it is a point to point ride at a walk with maybe some trotting depending on what the group feels like doing. If your horse is at a good weight and healthy, there is no reason not to participate. 

An endurance or LD ride is at speed usually of at least trotting the majority of the time and is a timed race.


----------



## Luvofthehorse (May 28, 2013)

Oops, sorry for my mistake! I was looking at the bottom descriptions and it said horse conditioning so I thought I should post here. 

You think my horse will be fine if its only used to riding 5 miles a day and then you take it to 20-30? I was just wondering some easier ways to get her used to riding that far without actually riding that far. Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Luvofthehorse said:


> Oops, sorry for my mistake! I was looking at the bottom descriptions and it said horse conditioning so I thought I should post here.
> 
> You think my horse will be fine if its only used to riding 5 miles a day and then you take it to 20-30? I was just wondering some easier ways to get her used to riding that far without actually riding that far. Thanks!


Not really. 

To get the endurance you need... To get the soft tissues toned... You really do need to invest some time.

My horses go 20 or 30 easily, but their pastures are 8,000+ and set up to require travel to water and minerals. And I wouldn't push them for 20 or 30 miles straight, if I can help it.


----------



## Luvofthehorse (May 28, 2013)

I probably won't do the ride anyways. I don't have the time to condition my horse properly with school and my job. It just doesn't fit into my schedule, but thanks for the help.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Luvofthehorse said:


> I probably won't do the ride anyways. I don't have the time to condition my horse properly with school and my job. It just doesn't fit into my schedule, but thanks for the help.


 Good decision. Pretty hard to condition a horse without time in the saddle.


----------

